# Hello from slower lower, De



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Sorry it took awhile for someone to say "howdy!"


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello from the Paint mares!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hiya
I take it you have paints! lol
I <3 them sooo much.


----------

